# Gonna Hang'er Up.



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm think'in that I'm going to give up Turkey hunt'in........not even going to buy a licence this year.

Been pondering this for quite sometime now and have pretty much made up my mind.

I just don't like to eat'em. 
I've tried all the reciepes suggested over the years, but, they still taste like cardboard and just as dry.
I could always give it away I guess, but that doesn't sit right. Even sold my 835 Turkey slayer last summer............

On the brighter side, I'll still guide every year for Longbeards, so I won't be missing out on the excitement of calling'em in. :coolgleam


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

You are right, the excitement is in hunting them. I eat just the breast. I slice it about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch and marinate it in Itailian dressing and grill it.

As long as you here to offer advice to us, whatever you decide is fine with me.

Have a great season.
Ken


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I like the way Scarletfever makes the breasts and then we turkey jerky the rest. Tasted her brother's smoked veniwon this weekend and I think I'll have him do one that way. He's got that figured out and it's worth it's weight in gold.

I like working with people to get their birds as much, if not more, than getting my own.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Ya could just gift them to me. 

I have never had a complaint on the way mine turn out. Nice and moist. You just have to take the time to scald and pick them. Even the legs are edible if you roast them in a bag.

Lots tastier than a butter ball.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Personally I dont like them much either, BUT if you take FRY MAGIC, you can get from any grocery store, and cube up the BREAST only in small pieces. Bread it like fish, and then deep fry, well its pretty darn good!!

I like hunting them more then I like to eat them as well. But I also LOVE to bunny hunt but I hate them as well!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Bag em just like the store bought ones.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Come on, anyone can choke down some turkey jerky


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

My wife took a breast and cut it into about 20 pieces. Placed in a cassarole dish and covered with stuffing mix then a can of cream of mushroom soup. Smooth that out and then cover with your favorite cheese. Bake and walah, a full blown meal which is awesome and moist!!
I've also done the deep fry "turkey nuggets" and my kids love them. As for the legs, I smoke them and they are great duck blind chow to pick at.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> I'm think'in that I'm going to give up Turkey hunt'in........not even going to buy a licence this year.
> 
> Been pondering this for quite sometime now and have pretty much made up my mind.
> 
> ...


I find that over the last few years I have become much more of a "Hunter" then a "Shooter." Love to be out hunting, and really enjoy getting them in close. I'm just not so prone to shooting, whether it's Turkey, Deer or whatever.

I would have to agree though the best part of Turkey Hunting is calling them in during Spring. It is also very rewarding to help somebody else hook up with their Game. 

I hope you enjoy your decision, if not, I hope you made a deal to buy your Turkey Slayer back for the same price you sold it.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I agree the turkeys never do seem to come out that well for me... I keep trying them different ways, we always seem to eat them though so that is the important part... the one i shot last year was so old he was walking with a cane and he didnt taste to great... i believe he seriously had arthritis in his legs.... other than that bird though they didnt turn out horrible..

If you do decide to quit hunting them that just opens up more time for you to call them in for other people so you will still have a blast as you well know. 

good luck in your FINAL decision and i promise we wont be mad around here if we see you posing with your turkey but make sure you remember to get the license if you do decide to haha. that means you have a little while longer to think it over 

gobble gobble gobble..... ahhhhhh cant wait to hear that thunder


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

I know that's probably a tough decision, but I'm sure you'll be happy with it. Plus, as you said, being out there to guide will get you out there just as well! As we all know, it's not the harvest but rather the time spent afield....

BD


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i have bagged those birds(cooking bags) and they stay good and moist so long as you DON'T OVERCOOK! I BOUGHT A DEEP FRYER AND HAVE YET TO USE IT ON A TURKEY IN 7 YEARS! wild game allways cooks quicker than those farm raised critters .:coolgleam


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> i have bagged those birds(cooking bags) and they stay good and moist so long as you DON'T OVERCOOK! I BOUGHT A DEEP FRYER AND HAVE YET TO USE IT ON A TURKEY IN 7 YEARS! wild game allways cooks quicker than those farm raised critters .:coolgleam


It takes less than 2 hours to roast an unstuffed wild turkey in a bag. Lots less time than a store bought. I roast mine the day befor and carve then, I them oput them in tupperware. I pour some of the liquor out of the bag over the meat. 

As I have always said a wild turkey ain't built like Dolly Parton, they is built for running so they don't have all that excess baggage.

Thunderhead .... You can always apply for the 234 tag in the drawing. That way you can still buy it in May when you decide you really do want to hunt. It will cost an extra 4 bucks but what is 4 bucks to a rich turkey guide.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

multibeard said:


> what is 4 bucks to a rich turkey guide.


LMAO 
Rich in new friends and good memories. 
One look at the Turkey Mobile will tell the story on that........lolol

I _might _go out huntin, but I doubt it. I always figured you kill it, you eat it.
Ain't gonna kill a bird for just his fan and beard. Hell, I tossed last years fan, a guy can only put so many on the wall............

I'd just as soon fish a new bluegill spot I stumbled across over the winter and get a few messes of those. That's something I love and haven't had time to do the last few years.

Like was mentioned earlier, I still get to get in on the excitement of the chase for a whole month or better. That's good enough for me. 

If I do decide to go again sometime down the road, it'll be with a longbow or a Flintlock.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thunderhead,you're just depressed because you didn't get what you wanted for Xmas.


Seriously,I respect and understand your decision.Try it with your longbow just to stay in the game,somebody will take it off your hands should you get lucky.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Long as your happy, guiding can be loads of fun and I wouldnt hesistate one bit, but I think if you bought the 234 and you would get the itch. 

Try using your bow this year? I see you sold your gun so chase the birds with the ol stick and string. If youve never done that before it can be loads and loads of fun!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Thunderhead said:


> LMAO
> Rich in new friends and good memories.
> One look at the Turkey Mobile will tell the story on that........lolol.


Ain't that the truth. Lots of memories from calling in turkeys for some one else. I will keep hunting because I like to eat them but I get more satisfaction out of calling in a bird for a first timer that is so shook up they can't punch out there own tag.

I have thought about guiding but have never wanted the pressure. Too old and worn out to do that anymore. Just hunt at my decrepit old pace any more.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I think you should FOR SURE try hunting them with a longbow... i have been trying to get one with a recurve every year... i always pull that out first before i get out the compound just hoping i connect one time (yes i practice like crazy before hand) but i know when i do finally connect its going to be a great feeling!.... im not sure if you have ever killed one with a bow but thats add a whole new challenge as you would know.... might be something to look into.... flintlock would also be pretty sweet though


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

It really has nothing to do with the challange, that's always been there. 

It's just if I ain't gonna eat it, I don't want to kill it.............


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> It's just if I ain't gonna eat it, I don't want to kill it.............


Couldn't agree more with that concept, unfortunately less and less people feel that way.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

....... you WON'T be disappointed!!!!!

I would, like someone else said, still apply and make your decision when the "time" comes though.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Thunderhead said:


> It really has nothing to do with the challange, that's always been there.
> 
> It's just if I ain't gonna eat it, I don't want to kill it.............


It shouldn't be that hard to find someone nearby that would be more than glad to eat it. That way you get to have the thrill cake) and some one eats it.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm sure it wouldn't be that hard at all............but, it doesn't _feel_ right to me to hunt it, call it in and kill it just to kill it. 

Goes against the grain.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I understand fully. I shoot between more than 2000 waterfowl a year. Hell, I've taken more than 100 in a single hunt. The satisfaction is in the hunt and not the killing.











































Btw, my Nikon D200 doesn't kill them when I shoot with it. I get as much satifaction at stalking animals with my camera as I do with killing. I still kill, because I like the taste of somethings, but 99% of my hunting is done with a camera.


----------



## smets24 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thunderhead you are not retiring from turkey hunting!!!!!!!! You are still turkey hunting by helping someone else turkey hunt. I would call it the next chapter in your turkey hunting. You are now the person people will seek out to fill their tags. JUST DON"T GIVE ANY RECIPES to your clients:lol: Are you taking applications for the fall??????????


----------



## Swizel Chest (Aug 3, 2007)

If the meat is dry try a brine. Take a 5 gallon bucket and fill about half way with water. Stir in equal amounts of Brown Sugar and Salt put in the bird and finish filling the bucket with ice. Let it soak for several hours. 

I realize that probably isn't the only factor in your decision, but if thougth it would be worth it to mention.

If you decide to hunt and don't want the fan I would be happy to pay to have you ship it to me. I am thinking of picking up a bmobile and I would use it for that. I wouldn't feel right about hanging a fan I didn't earn.


----------



## maverickbassets (Apr 4, 2007)

I couldn't agree more with you about not killing it if you don't eat it. I feel the same way about rabbits and I rabbit hunt with my dogs almost every weekend till the end of march. 

I just love to hear the dogs run I usually invite young people or people who have never hunted and let them do the shooting. 

As Far as turkeys go I like them sliced, rolled in hooters batter, deep fried, and then doused in Hooters sauce.

Good luck guiding this spring. I'm sure you will enjoy the hunt even if you are not pulling the trigger.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Tom,

Nothing better than fresh wild turkey sliced thin breaded in your favorite breading and pan fried in butter then dipped in ranch dressing! That is good eatin. The daughters and wife love it too. 

Hey Tom I do agree with your statement about "if your not going to eat it why kill it" (unless it's out to eat you)

I'll make sure I kill a couple in Missouri and then one in Michigan and eat them to make up for the you're not going to kill and eat. Good luck guiding this season and I'll see ya at the Huntin Time Expo.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Gobblerman said:


> Nothing better than fresh wild turkey sliced thin breaded in your favorite breading and pan fried in butter then dipped in ranch dressing! That is good eatin. The daughters and wife love it too.


I make a very similar version of this and I'm tellin ya, they line up for it at my house! You cut it with a fork and it's not dry at all!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

eating is the good part, the part that makes the killing acceptable to me.

i've not shot a ton of turkey, but i've never saved a fan either. maybe i'll save one sometime.

anything can be made to taste good. heck, you can take ANY game meat and grind it with some pork and seasonings, and make summer sausage.

anyway, thunderhead, i'm not trying to convince you to keep killing turkeys. usually with such decisions, its more than just one consideration. personal decisions are just that, personal.

i imagine every hunter will see the day when they begin to leave animals in the woods, for many different reasons.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Tom:
i know the choice was not an easy one and i can't say we will miss ya for you really have not hung it up you just decided not to take out the gun. so we shall all be able to learn from ya and maybe even pull ya into our hunts if the birds don't agree this year again. have to say every year is a learning year for me maybe one day i'll be an old timmer and know all the answers untill than i'll be in the woods.
ps; as soon as we get some ice i'll give ya a call to go out and see if we can get a good fish fry going


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

mich buckmaster said:


> Personally I dont like them much either, BUT if you take FRY MAGIC, you can get from any grocery store, and cube up the BREAST only in small pieces. Bread it like fish, and then deep fry, well its pretty darn good!!...........


Turkey Nuggets! That's how I do it too. Wild birds do tend to be a little dry and jerky like. :yikes:


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Thunderhead, I have the answer. Put in for 0106 and I will guide you. Your chances are pretty good that you won't have to pull the trigger. But I can bet you will have a good time. I usually call for my two buddies and they both got their first birds last year, but I think it was a fluke. If nothing else I can take you to some spots where I know there are no birds and we can over call and then go to the bar. Let me know.


----------



## oldguy (Dec 16, 2004)

I think maybe you just need to come down here and shoot one of our cornfed Illinois Toms......

Got just the place for ya


----------



## oldguy (Dec 16, 2004)

These cornfed birds do tend to leave you a bit gassy.....:yikes:


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

pluck em and roast em


----------

